
Same laptop, different CPUs, Ryzen is faster, has better battery and cheaper - AbuAssar
https://www.techspot.com/review/2075-same-laptop-different-cpu-productivity/
======
tmd83
That is a fantastic comparison. I hope that more vendors start making high
quality AMD configs with good thermal management. We need AMD laptops to go
mainstream to have enough SKUs specially those focus on say developer usage.
Given the massive multi-threaded advantage and low power AMD seems more suited
to a dev laptop than intel like first time ever. Even when a Zen 1 desktop was
a reasonable choice (for cores and price) it was hard to justify AMD on a
laptop until now. But if vendors keep making low end design or rare SKUs few
would be able to take advantage of the fact.

------
trenchgun
RIP Intel

